# Neverwinter nights



## joe_burban (Mar 18, 2005)

Is it possible to figure out the CD key from the game CDs for Neverwinter Nights?  

I recently purchased a used copy of Neverwinter Nights via an online auction.  It arrived without the CD key (I'm quite annoyed with the seller.  These CDs are useless without the key).

I simply want to try this game, want to avoid hassle of returning these CDs (and losing S&H money).  Not trying to cheat software companies.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.  thx.


----------



## HoZ (Mar 18, 2005)

ummm... if you dont wanna play online you can put any number in (it works with starcraft)


----------



## joe_burban (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanx.   I'm not going to play online -- just want to play on my own computer.

I have tried all zeros, and a random set of all letters -- both were rejected as being invalid keys.  Still, I'm unable to play my game.

Is there any sort of format for the key (all numbers, all letters, ???).

Any other suggestions please?


----------



## HoZ (Mar 18, 2005)

just do this 1234567,ect


----------



## Viro (Mar 18, 2005)

No, you need the valid key to use it. Putting in random numbers may have worked for some games, but generally developers aren't stupid and will use proper encoding schemes for keys.


----------



## HoZ (Mar 18, 2005)

oh.... pardon my stupidity.....


----------



## Viro (Mar 18, 2005)

Wasn't accusing you of being stupid...


----------



## Damrod (Mar 18, 2005)

joe_burban said:
			
		

> Is it possible to figure out the CD key from the game CDs for Neverwinter Nights?
> 
> I recently purchased a used copy of Neverwinter Nights via an online auction.  It arrived without the CD key (I'm quite annoyed with the seller.  These CDs are useless without the key).
> 
> ...



Mail the guy selling it about it. It's not a the complete product unless he described it that way (that it lacks the key, assuming you made the auction on ebay).

If you don't want to play online, and just want to test it, there are ways... *cough cough* SerialBox *cough cough* ...but don't ask me what thosw ways are.


----------



## HoZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> Wasn't accusing you of being stupid...


i never said you did..... i was just trying to be funny....


----------



## scruffy (Mar 29, 2005)

Have you tried contacting the makers?  It's a slim chance, but they might be understanding enough to help you.  Contact the person who sold you the game first - you certainly have more chance of success there.


----------



## joe_burban (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey thanx gang.  I managed to find a working key.  That was the last time I'll buy used software.


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't let one bad experience spoil it. There are lots of great folks out there who sell their used software for good prices so others can enjoy it. Most of which are only out to help others get new toys cheaply.


----------

